# HMS Athene



## We are sailing (Jun 28, 2015)

I have a friend who will be 90 in early August and served on HMS Athene during the Second World War. He remembers this time very fondly and we would like to present him with a birthday surprise connected with the ship.

Has any one got any ideas? Are any models or artifacts available. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

A model of Clan Brodie would probably be as good as it gets. Thats what she was ordered as and what she became after the war.
She features briefly in 'Hurricanes over the Jungle' by Terence Kelly which is a 'ripping yarn' in its own right.
As 'Athene' there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of info out there about her.


----------



## We are sailing (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks very much for this Cisco. It is a very useful starting point. I don't suppose you would happen to know where I could obtain a model of Clan Brodie?


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Models of HMS Athene are available - do a Google search "model HMS Athene".
Here is one American site that ships worldwide - http://freetimehobbies.com/1-700-niko-model-hms-athene-aircraft-transport/

Dennis.


----------



## We are sailing (Jun 28, 2015)

exsailor said:


> Models of HMS Athene are available - do a Google search "model HMS Athene".
> Here is one American site that ships worldwide - http://freetimehobbies.com/1-700-niko-model-hms-athene-aircraft-transport/
> 
> Dennis.


Thanks Dennis. I am going to look for this now.


----------



## We are sailing (Jun 28, 2015)

We are sailing said:


> Thanks Dennis. I am going to look for this now.


Just to let you know that I looked this up and they have a model of HMS Athene!!!! Infact they have 5!

I dialled the phone number shown but there is a recorded message saying that they are in the middle of relocating premises and cannot take phone calls until Friday so I shall try them then. Thanks again.


----------

